# The Brooklyn Navy Yard



## FastTrax (Dec 19, 2020)

www.brooklynnavyyard.org

www.facebook.com/brooklynnavyyard/

www.twitter.com/bklynnavyyard?lang=en

www.instagram.com/bklynnavyyard/?hl=en

www.turnstiletours.com/brooklyn-navy-yard/world-war-ii-tour-of-the-brooklyn-navy-yard/

www.nationalhomefrontproject.org/brooklyn-navy-yard-oral-history-project/

www.wnyc.org/story/1960-uss-constellation-catches-fire-brooklyn-navy-yard/

www.nytimes.com/2010/12/21/nyregion/21nyc.html

www.turnstiletours.com/category/brooklyn-navy-yard/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brooklyn_Navy_Yard

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Constellation_(CV-64)

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Ships_built_at_New_York_Naval_Shipyard


























www.dailymotion.com/video/x30yrkw

www.dailymotion.com/video/x2xfqfb


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 19, 2020)

I was living at the Kingsboro Projects when CV-64 lit off. Everybody was like WHAT JUST HAPPENED???????


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

That is really fascinating. Thank you for sharing Fast.
Still can't get over the size of that anchor.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 19, 2020)

No problemo Tish.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 20, 2020)

Brooklyn Naval Yard is where we sent troops to Europe-saw it twice: going and coming.
The return home was much more enjoyable.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 20, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Brooklyn Naval Yard is where we sent troops to Europe-saw it twice: going and coming.
> The return home was much more enjoyable.



I guess there is nothing more pleasurable then returning home from HELL itself. Thanks for serving and may GOD bless you jo.


----------

